
Should businesses be transparent and honest, even when it might hurt them? - madmotive
http://www.carsonified.com/business/blogging-tips-for-downturn-20
======
tallanvor
This is a take on a rather classic business ethics question.

In the case of Carsonified, I don't think it was necessary to post that much
detail about the decision to lay people off, or even to post that he was doing
so at all.

On the other hand, of course, when failing to inform potential customers of
things you know might lead to a worse experience, or may result in the
customer losing money, it's usually better to be honest about it up front.

------
omnivore
He's mentioned before that he's blabbed too much, back when he was trying to
sell DropSend. So maybe that's just his thing, that he doesn't know when to
hush it.

------
CalmQuiet
Dishonesty and deception are attempts at short-term safety.

Honesty and transparency are long-term investments in the trust and good-will
of your public.

~~~
josefresco
I wish your statement was applicable. Unfortunately customers could care less
about honesty, they're mostly motivated by cost and convenience.

While you're out there being honest and open and making a solid living,
they're people lying and being sneaky all the while making a killing.

Which brings up the question, is it better to lie now and make your money so
you can be open and honest later in life? Or should you be honest now and
wish/hope that your customers notice and reward you in the future?

